# A Song Of Ice And Fire



## Lizzie (Apr 23, 2012)

I can't even begin to tell you how amazing this series is, and how amazing the author is. I've met him, too and he's just lovely and even said he hated writing "The Red Wedding" from Storm of Swords, which is extremely interesting because those of you who know his work, know he can kill people left right and centre with no warning. 




Awesome man and awesome book in question ^


----------



## Silvers (Apr 23, 2012)

The Game of Thrones was an amazing book one of my favorites. The series is very entertaining however the books all fall short of the first. Character expansion and the sheer vastness of the plot overwhelms the series. While still good, it only seems to get too out of hand later on in the series. 

I'm finishing The Dance of Dragons audio book soon. I can say one certain female character is having way too many problems and cannot seem to deal with them confidently. This frustrates me because in previous books I was looking forward to her plot line. All I get when I read it is a bunch of whining, complete and utter lack of confidence.  She is so contradictory to herself in past books. She had already gone through here "innocence" phase. It was lost, she became a really cool character and now she's back to pure crap!!

No I am not talking about either of the stark girls, though Aria does not get enough screen time. Her place in the books doesn't make literal sense but she was put there give her some more damn pages!! ride: I could care less about Sansa, at least until she learns some old magic and kills Littlefoot.  Oh wait did I just make a request? Yep, that I did. 

I'm sorry I love the books I just went on a complete rampage about a character flaws that I did not realize annoyed me so much until just now writing this....


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 23, 2012)

Hahaha, it's fine. I completely understand what you mean. I love Dany though, she's my favourite. <3

SOS was obviously my favourite book (the one I got signed) because I thought the first book was great and the second book dragged. The third book, however, was amazing.


----------



## Rustgold (Apr 23, 2012)

(If I have the correct book in my mind) The author killed off my interest after the first chapter when he killed off every character.


----------



## Skodt (Apr 23, 2012)

I like some of the twist in there a lot. The writting does the series justice as well I do believe. My only complaint is why did he have to seperate book four into two books? It seemed as if the series got really boring in book 4 and stayed on the path well into book 5. Just seems some of the stuff in both of them could have been done away with all together. 

Other then that anyone else think Jon Snow isn't dead? I have a feeling he will be brought back by Mel. Then he will be free to go since the code only says till death. Then he will somehow meet Danny who is obviously the Fire. Jon will become the Ice and Fire. Bran will be the third head of the dragon and be the Ice parth. I say Jon will be both ice and fire because, I think that Rheagar and Ned's sister are his parents. Why else would three of the best kings guard be with her instead of the king. Also Rheagar is obviously not a complete ass; since everyone in the books say he was a good and intelligent man. Also Ned made a promise to his sister in his dream. I believe that promise was to make sure Jon wasn't killed.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 24, 2012)

(Skodt, spoilers ) 

The reason they were split in two is because otherwise it's too big for a paperback.


----------



## Skodt (Apr 24, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> (Skodt, spoilers )
> 
> The reason they were split in two is because otherwise it's too big for a paperback.



Not contesting the length as the reason they did it. I mean the material it some of those chapters was useless. Like the chapter where Tyrion played cevasse for a entire chapter. Or one of Cersies many whinning chapters, or one of the chapters where Danny did nothing at all. Just seems the material could have been condensed into one book is all.


----------



## luver08 (Apr 24, 2012)

he is a pretty good author


----------



## Skodt (Apr 24, 2012)

luver08 said:


> he is a pretty good author



If that was about what I said. Then I doubt argue that his skill is good. He writes very good in my opinion. I loved the books read all 5 of them. I just think he didn't need to split the two books, because the content dragged because of it.


----------



## Easee (Apr 25, 2012)

The first few are good, but book four was terrible.

All of the characters I care about are killed, none of them have any role in that book, and I'm forced to read the POV of new, irrelevant of despicable characters. That book was really terrible, and turned me off the series.

I don't give a crap about pretty boy lannister, or the butch woman. I don't care about what happens to them, thus I'm not intrigued when they are in danger. Everything cool in book one got phased out in book four. Not good series development. Just my two cents.

It's a great series, especially early, but like I said, it really falls apart.


----------



## AvatarAang (May 8, 2012)

My favorite parts of the books are the characters.

There are no purely good or purely evil characters. There are people who do bad things for good reasons and good things for bad reasons. And my absolute favorites are Team Dragonstone.

Stannis Baratheon, Melisandre and Davos Seaworth. I liked them in the books, but the actors really gave them life. Stephen Dillane is amazing and van Houten is simply beautiful. They're some of the most _real_ people in the whole thing, in my opinion. They don't make excuses or tiptoe around what they have to do. I know a lot of people dislike Stannis for (highlight for spoilers) killing Renly but Stannis's main thing was duty and law, and by law, Renly had to die. How it happened was mildly underhanded and messy, but it wasn't murder. Not really. Not as far as the law is concerned at any rate. Stannis is king, Renly was an usurper, a traitor, and the punishment for treachery is death. That simple. 

But anyway, Team Dragonstone is the best. And, along with Winter is Coming, The Night is Dark and Full of Terrors has got to be the most badass words in the series, and the truest.


----------



## Dave Watson (Jun 23, 2012)

I can understand why some people get mad when big George casually bumps off his main characters without so much as missing a step. I had to re-read the whole Red Wedding bit a few times just to convince myself it had really happened. Couldn't believe even Robb's direwolf got the chop! 

This is one of the reaons I love this series. You never know who's next. I certainly didn't see Jon getting the shit stabbed out of him happening, but like others have said, I'm pretty sure he'll survive, either by being resurrected by Melisandre or by jumping into Ghost, his direwolf.


----------



## QueenAnkh (Jun 25, 2012)

*Just started "A Dance With Dragons"*

This thread *really* needs a spoiler tag because I haven't really got very far into reading A Dance With Dragons and have just accidentally read a spoiler!!

I have enjoyed reading their lives and feeling how they feel. I do have to admit, I have cried when some catastrophe happens. Although I didn't get quite so sad for Viserys; that just felt good!!  :twisted:  Other catastrophes such as The Red Wedding were sad but other events, like Brienne's hunt for Sansa/Arya and Jaime's return to Cersei, made me feel more for the characters. I also quite enjoy the tv dramatisation by HBO. Cast is amazing and its HBO so there's no holds barred!! I do need to crack on and finish it but its a hardback copy so it huuuuuge!!


----------



## QueenAnkh (Jun 25, 2012)

Skodt said:


> I just think he didn't need to split the two books, because the content dragged because of it.



They were split because of the size, not because he wanted to. Even if he did, he obviously had a reason. A Dance With Dragons is pretty much the other half A Feast For Crows because he had to split the stories because the book would have been even bigger! All the characters not in book 4 would be in book 5 and vice versa because it is better to have half the characters' stories rather than half the stories of all the characters. That's roughly what he said at the end of AFFC anyway.

In my opinion, I did find it hard going because the characters I liked were absent but now in ADWD I have some of the views I waited for. Feels like I earned their stories.


----------



## Skodt (Jun 25, 2012)

QueenAnkh said:


> They were split because of the size, not because he wanted to. Even if he did, he obviously had a reason. A Dance With Dragons is pretty much the other half A Feast For Crows because he had to split the stories because the book would have been even bigger! All the characters not in book 4 would be in book 5 and vice versa because it is better to have half the characters' stories rather than half the stories of all the characters. That's roughly what he said at the end of AFFC anyway.
> 
> In my opinion, I did find it hard going because the characters I liked were absent but now in ADWD I have some of the views I waited for. Feels like I earned their stories.



My point was a lot of the chapters were nothing but filler. Like Tyrion playing the equivilant of chess through a whole chapter. Another whole chapter he is signing papers. Just seems like a lot of wasted words.


----------



## JimJanuary (Jun 25, 2012)

spoilers garrr!


----------



## Skodt (Jun 26, 2012)

To be honest when all five books have been out for over a year, then why go into a discussion and not expect talk of all five books? It's just a little silly to expect that after a year quite a few people havn't finished. Spoilers are one thing, and I am for tags, but after a full year? I think the time for tags is over and the people should have already read the books. If they want to discuss them.


----------



## Fin (Jun 26, 2012)

Disagreed. Seems the TV show is becoming a lot more popular these days than it's ever been. That's led to a ton of people just finding out about the books. 

It's like the Hunger Games. The books have been big for a very long time, and the series ended two years ago. But these days it seems more popular than ever with that movie out, and it's led so many new people to enter the series.

It's not silly at all to expect someone to have not heard of the series before recently. I for one never even heard of the series before the show came out. That's coming from someone who has literally over a thousand books in the house.

So yes, I believe spoilers should be used, as the popularity of this series is greatly renewed. Especially now that the second season of the show has ended.


----------



## Skodt (Jun 26, 2012)

^Again agree to disagree. With that arguement I shouldn't say anything past book two? Because of the TV show? That would mean I couldn't reference material wrote 15 years ago, because someone might not have seen it. So then really everything in forums should have a spoiler tag. I might have just found the harry potter movies. Now I got to a harry potter forum, and bam I read spoilers. Should I be mad I read spoilers? Or should I be like well duh the material has been out for a very long time, of course someone would say something about it?


----------



## Fin (Jun 26, 2012)

Not necessarily. Some of the major spoilers I believe should be warned regardless of the series. 

But your points are also valid. So. . .



			
				Skodt said:
			
		

> Again agree to disagree.



We shall.


----------



## Dave Watson (Jun 26, 2012)

Apologies for my spoiler folks. Just pretend you didn't read that bit about someone getting brutally knifed!


----------

